# Limited-edition Domane "Classics Editon" now available as P1



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

As a PSA (and I'm not affiliated with Trek or a dealer), I thought I'd let members here know that a more-aggressive fit Domane is now available as a P1 option. I'm not certain if it's an H1 fit but it's definitely more stretched out and aero than a regular Domane. Here's the link: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/collections/custom_project_one/domane_classics_edition/#

The as-shown price is well north of $10K but by selecting less-expensive options for wheels, groupset, etc can bring the price down around $5K.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I believe you'd have to go through your dealer to get this bike. I don't see it on The project one site, but I can customize this model on the dealer site.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

202cycle said:


> I believe you'd have to go through your dealer to get this bike. I don't see it on The project one site, but I can customize this model on the dealer site.


I just checked and the Classics Edition Domane still shows in the P1 area - I was just looking at before I wrote this response, 202cycle. You could either follow the link in my original post in this thread or you can find it in the U.S. Trek website (I'm not certain about other countries). The model is definitely available in the P1 area though.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

It is a sweet frame if you can ride it- but like others have said- the fit is H0- likely even more aggressive than an H1 Madone.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

There was some talk that only 250 frames would be available to the public. Has anyone heard anything else...sound like a bike that has super power transfer.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

Make sure that you check sizing- I modeled a 56 for myself and it came to be 3cm lower in the front end than my current bike.


----------



## H3Tex (Oct 17, 2013)

So in summery....
It looks like the only changes over the standard Domane are to the frame are the head tube height (shorter) and the head tube angle (steeper). The steeper HTA makes the wheelbase a tad shorter.

The parts of the bike that were unchanged, which were also what made this geo different than the Madone geo are.... The chain stay is still longer (longer wheelbase). And the bottom bracket is still lower.

A very nice bike that rides like a dream (on paper anyway).


----------

